# Kurotsuki Isshigo vs Nappa



## WhoFedAhri? (Nov 1, 2022)

The potara fusion of Otsutsuki Isshiki and Kurosaki Ichigo versus Nappa

Who wins?


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 1, 2022)

lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Nov 1, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> lol


Yea


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 1, 2022)

Dafuq are you smoking?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Nov 1, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Dafuq are you smoking?


Its my natural state of being


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2022)

Ichigo alone would wash Nappa

Isshiki would lose because the back-scaling to Naruto era is still more iffy as anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (Nov 1, 2022)

No fusion needed, Ichigo claps.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarF (Nov 1, 2022)

So I guess planet+ level clorox is once again accepted? I don't really know anything about Bleach, but Ichigo and the FV(yeehaw or something like that) scale to the relevant feats from what I remember from past threads?

I don't keep up with that trash Boruto, but Isshiki or whatever his name is should solo as well. He's supposed to be > Toneri as far as I'm aware and Toneri was bumped up to planet+ level a while ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill1001 (Nov 1, 2022)

MarF said:


> So I guess planet+ level clorox is once again accepted? I don't really know anything about Bleach, but Ichigo and the FV(yeehaw or something like that) scale to the relevant feats from what I remember from past threads?
> 
> I don't keep up with that trash Boruto, but Isshiki or whatever his name is should solo as well. He's supposed to be > Toneri as far as I'm aware and Toneri was bumped up to planet+ level a while ago.


? Why would a Planet+ dude need the moon to destroy the surface of earth then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill1001 (Nov 1, 2022)

Ichigo


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 1, 2022)

Technically chaos has said that he could easily get the Db moon to being way bigger than our own. So if my calc for Naruto flys than that one should defenitly be fair game.

Would give saiyan saga characters a huge upgrade.

@ChaosTheory123 ?


----------



## SSMG (Nov 1, 2022)

Pretty sure Toriyama said in interviews that the db moon is comparable to our own.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 1, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Pretty sure Toriyama said in interviews that the db moon is comparable to our own.



I thought the interviews only said it was the same distance as our moon was? Which is why chaos thought he could get something for it via ang scaling.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 1, 2022)

Hmm maybe it says that... Idk it's been years since I've read the actual interview.


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2022)

MarF said:


> So I guess planet+ level clorox is once again accepted?


For SK Yhwach,EoS Ichigo,Dangai Ichigo,EoS Aizen,Monster Aizen and SK

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MarF (Nov 1, 2022)

Bill1001 said:


> ? Why would a Planet+ dude need the moon to destroy the surface of earth then?


He doesn't.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 1, 2022)

Going to ignore the awful fanfiction and just go with Nappa vs Isshiki and Ichigo:

Nappa lifts two fingers. Heck you could make an argument of Raditz being able to solo both

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (Nov 1, 2022)

No way did Clorox actually get accepted at Planet? I thought Ct123 got them to single digit exatons and the Yhwach statements were not accepted


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2022)

You can cry as much as you want.Bleach God-Tiers are Planetlevel

Unlike a arrogant Sayajin who has on top of lower stats shitty cutting durability proven by Krillins Kienzan

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 1, 2022)

"Cutting durability"

Someone fire up the Dolorian, I'm feeling like I'm in 2012 instead of 2022

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 1, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Technically chaos has said that he could easily get the Db moon to being way bigger than our own. So if my calc for Naruto flys than that one should defenitly be fair game.
> 
> Would give saiyan saga characters a huge upgrade.
> 
> @ChaosTheory123 ?


You technically could derive a larger moon size given we know the distance and the angle it looks like in the sky appears substantially larger than the 0.5 or so degrees it is IRL at that distance.

I wouldn't do it, but you technically could do it. Most fiction I've seen in general don't really seem to accurately depict the angular size of the moon in the sky. I'd generally just default to IRL parameters regardless of how large it appears to be.

The difference between DB and your Naruto shit is you can scale Naruto's planet, somehow, to be larger than IRL.

DB's Earth doesn't have that going for it. Would be a bit ridiculous to end up with a moon that is larger than the planet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (Nov 1, 2022)

While you’re here, I assume you don’t support the Bleach Planet level @ChaosTheory123 

Yhwach TK feat the best it gets?


----------



## OrlandoSky (Nov 1, 2022)

Steven said:


> You can cry as much as you want.Bleach God-Tiers are Planetlevel
> 
> Unlike a arrogant Sayajin who has on top of lower stats shitty cutting durability proven by Krillins Kienzan


Vaporizing the moon was also calced at planet level though


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2022)

OrlandoSky said:


> Vaporizing the moon was also calced at planet level though


Cool?Ichigo still swings in a general direction and cuts Nappas head off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OrlandoSky (Nov 1, 2022)

Steven said:


> Cool?Ichigo still swings in a general direction and cuts Nappas head off


Just correcting misinformation since you said he wasn't.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 1, 2022)

WhiskeyThan said:


> While you’re here, I assume you don’t support the Bleach Planet level @ChaosTheory123
> 
> Yhwach TK feat the best it gets?


I don't support it, the TK feat is the best I was able to measure, but what's my word on the matter have to do with anything?

I have time to lurk and comment on occasion, I'm not about to arbitrate over the local hobby when I have a doctoral degree to be earning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (Nov 1, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I don't support it, the TK feat is the best I was able to measure, but what's my word on the matter have to do with anything?
> 
> I have time to lurk and comment on occasion, I'm not about to arbitrate over the local hobby when I have a doctoral degree to be earning


Just curious since you upgraded them.


----------



## Alita (Nov 3, 2022)

Isshiki wins, ichigo loses.


----------



## Artist (Nov 3, 2022)

OrlandoSky said:


> Vaporizing the moon was also calced at planet level though


Some people here actually think the Saibamen can do this.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Bill1001 (Nov 4, 2022)

Artist said:


> Some people here actually think the Saibamen can do this.


They can tho, they are basically a bio weaopns


----------



## Artist (Nov 5, 2022)

Bill1001 said:


> They can tho, they are basically a bio weaopns


Bioweapons? They're an alien race on another planet they didn't come from a lab.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 5, 2022)

Artist said:


> Some people here actually think the Saibamen can do this.


Saibamen are like 3x stronger than Piccolo was when he busted the moon. They* easily get the scaling.

It's been like 6 months tho since you "debated" this shit and you're still too slow to figure this basic shit out? Maybe this hobby isn't for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BossKitten (Nov 5, 2022)

WhiskeyThan said:


> While you’re here, I assume you don’t support the Bleach Planet level @ChaosTheory123
> 
> Yhwach TK feat the best it gets?



I believe the upgrade is from Kubo's post chapter sketches in addition to everything else.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (Nov 5, 2022)

BossKitten said:


> I believe the upgrade is from Kubo's post chapter sketches in addition to everything else.


Pretty sure it is not accepted, unless I missed a thread on it.


----------



## BossKitten (Nov 5, 2022)

WhiskeyThan said:


> Pretty sure it is not accepted, unless I missed a thread on it.



The thread is here. About 90% agree on planet level Bleach. Only about 2-3 people were arguing against it.


----------



## Bill1001 (Nov 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> Bioweapons? They're an alien race on another planet they didn't come from a lab.


Half/half 
Toriyama explain for them is a mix between the two


----------



## MShadows (Nov 6, 2022)

The Saibamen are 3x stronger than the Piccolo who one shot the moon. Wtf is that dude on?


----------



## Bill1001 (Nov 6, 2022)

MShadows said:


> The Saibamen are 3x stronger than the Piccolo who one shot the moon. Wtf is that dude on?


"But...they are small!!!"


----------



## Artist (Nov 6, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Saibamen are like 3x stronger than Piccolo was when he busted the moon. They* easily get the scaling.
> 
> It's been like 6 months tho since you "debated" this shit and you're still too slow to figure this basic shit out? Maybe this hobby isn't for you.


As far as I'm concerned you haven't debunked that Moon illusion Piccolo feat yet. Basic shit? Is that what we call lies and wank nowadays? 
You're funny, now is when the little pussy chooses to grow some balls.


----------



## Artist (Nov 6, 2022)

Bill1001 said:


> Half/half
> Toriyama explain for them is a mix between the two


----------



## Artist (Nov 6, 2022)

MShadows said:


> The Saibamen are 3x stronger than the Piccolo who one shot the moon. Wtf is that dude on?


What Piccolo did was a hax feat, not a DC feat, and last time I checked Saibamen don't have hax. Unless I'm wrong and we're giving them fanfic hax powers now.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> What Piccolo did was a hax feat, not a DC feat, and last time I checked Saibamen don't have hax. Unless I'm wrong and we're giving them fanfic hax powers now.


>Shooting ki blasts is a hax feat

Are you okay?


----------



## Artist (Nov 6, 2022)

MShadows said:


> >Shooting ki blasts is a hax feat
> 
> Are you okay?


He created the illusion of the moon being destroyed with a beam in the same way he creates clothes with a beam it's a well-accepted fact on the internet but since this forum is isolated from all that you guys didn't know that.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> He created the illusion of the moon being destroyed with a beam in the same way he creates clothes with a beam it's a well-accepted fact on the internet but since this forum is isolated from all that you guys didn't know that.


False. There is no such thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 6, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You technically could derive a larger moon size given we know the distance and the angle it looks like in the sky appears substantially larger than the 0.5 or so degrees it is IRL at that distance.
> 
> I wouldn't do it, but you technically could do it. Most fiction I've seen in general don't really seem to accurately depict the angular size of the moon in the sky. I'd generally just default to IRL parameters regardless of how large it appears to be.
> 
> ...


This is based on the Moon shown in Dragon Ball up in the sky appearing as bigger than our own, yea?

The only problem with it being that Toriyama did mention that the Moon in Dragon Ball had the exact same properties as our own Moon, including the distance and all.

What's more, the Moon in Dragon Ball was formed when Arale headbutted an asteroid that was supposed to cause the dinosaur extinction event back into outer space instead of letting it crash onto earth and let it obliterate all dinosaurs so, an argument can be made that the Moon in DB might even be smaller than our own.

That's without the angsizing shenanigans based on how large the Moon appears in the sky in a manga panel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 7, 2022)

MShadows said:


> False. There is no such thing.


 Are you saying Piccolo doesn't have hax? You can't scale DC from Hax is what I'm saying. Unless the characters involved also have hax? To my knowledge, the Saibamen don't have hax unless I'm wrong and they do actually have magic powers. Please let me know.


----------



## Piecesis (Nov 7, 2022)

Artist said:


> Are you saying Piccolo doesn't have hax? You can't scale DC from Hax is what I'm saying. Unless the characters involved also have hax? To my knowledge, the Saibamen don't have hax unless I'm wrong and they do actually have magic powers. Please let me know.


It's not hax to destroy the moon with a ki blast though? It's not an illusion since he actually did destroy the moon.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 7, 2022)

Artist said:


> Are you saying Piccolo doesn't have hax? You can't scale DC from Hax is what I'm saying. Unless the characters involved also have hax? To my knowledge, the Saibamen don't have hax unless I'm wrong and they do actually have magic powers. Please let me know.


Since when is firing a basic ki blast considered hax?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 7, 2022)

MShadows said:


> Since when is firing a basic ki blast considered hax?


Wtf even is this discussion lmao

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 7, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Wtf even is this discussion lmao


I think Artist thinks that the Ki Blasts are hax??? I do not know...


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 7, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> I think Artist thinks that the Ki Blasts are hax??? I do not know...


That's what I figured lol. Dude's reaching hard


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 7, 2022)

Pretty sure he's talking about some filler where an illusionary moon was made from Goku's space pod.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 7, 2022)

Wtf is this kid going on about? Lmao

Basic ki blasts are hax now? What a lost cause lmao


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 7, 2022)

the new dbz game claims the moon piccolo destroyed was an illusion in the text 

but that's referring to a filler scene


----------



## Steven (Nov 7, 2022)

What Illusion?The Moon got destroyed hence Gohan transformed back to his humanform


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 7, 2022)

There's a filler episode where it happened twice/again

one of the game references the filler episode instead of the original scene


----------



## Astaro (Nov 7, 2022)

Imagine thinking a video game getting information clearly mixed up with a non-canon filler episode holds more precedence than the prime source material.

There’s no illusion to Piccolo straight up firing a Ki blast and obliterating the moon. When the fuck has Piccolo casted any sort of illusion at all ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 7, 2022)

Who in their right minds would try to make an argument based off of *filler *and a video game?

Not gonna waste my time with this anymore.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 7, 2022)

lolArtist


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 7, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> It's not hax to destroy the moon with a ki blast though? It's not an illusion since he actually did destroy the moon.


Remember when master Roshi blew up the moon? Yeah that was also hax now

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Artist (Nov 8, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> It's not hax to destroy the moon with a ki blast though? It's not an illusion since he actually did destroy the moon.


I'm saying, him destroying the Moon was an illusion. He made it look like the Moon was destroyed.


----------



## Artist (Nov 8, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> I think Artist thinks that the Ki Blasts are hax??? I do not know...


It was an unnamed attack who told you was a KI blast. Everyone knows Piccolo has both hax and KI. It could've just as easily been a hax attack he blasted at the moon.


----------



## Artist (Nov 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Wtf is this kid going on about? Lmao
> 
> Basic ki blasts are hax now? What a lost cause lmao


What is your obsession with little kids you pedo freak?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 8, 2022)

MShadows said:


> Who in their right minds would try to make an argument based off of *filler *and a video game?
> 
> Not gonna waste my time with this anymore.


Toriyama himself said the game was canon and his word is law to you guys.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 8, 2022)

let me post from the damn game and prove why it's stupid to use as an argument


scene of piccolo busting the moon 

in game log claims moon was an illusion, which is referring to a filler episode where piccolo destroys a second moon

here's where it falls apart


same game has Vegeta unable to find the moon to transform later in the Saiyan Saga

which means it was blown up by Piccolo

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 8, 2022)

Don't pay attention to Autist he's off his rocker

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Astaro (Nov 8, 2022)

Artist said:


> I'm saying, him destroying the Moon was an illusion. He made it look like the Moon was destroyed.


Citation in the manga where Piccolo casted an illusion

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 8, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Citation in the manga where Piccolo casted an illusion


This is gonna be funny


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 8, 2022)

Qinglong said:


> let me post from the damn game and prove why it's stupid to use as an argument
> 
> 
> scene of piccolo busting the moon
> ...


lmaoooo


----------



## SSMG (Nov 8, 2022)

Lol he was using a video game as his reasoning for his claims. 

Lol he's the worst poster in this section and it's not even close

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 8, 2022)

Qinglong said:


> same game has Vegeta unable to find the moon to transform later in the Saiyan Saga
> 
> which means it was blown up by Piccolo


Before piccolo died he obviously made an illusion of clear skys so Vegeta wouldn't find the moon..... obviously

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GregSteve (Nov 8, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Before piccolo died he obviously made an illusion of clear skys so Vegeta wouldn't find the moon..... obviously


Piccolo that little scamp  playing 4d chess

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 9, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Citation in the manga where Piccolo casted an illusion


Did you not read my post about the video game?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 9, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Before piccolo died he obviously made an illusion of clear skys so Vegeta wouldn't find the moon..... obviously


Anime Canon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 9, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Lol he was using a video game as his reasoning for his claims.
> 
> Lol he's the worst poster in this section and it's not even close


The Video Game is canon.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> The Video Game is canon.


Who said that and show source


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Anime Canon


Please stop...


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 9, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> Before piccolo died he obviously made an illusion of clear skys so Vegeta wouldn't find the moon..... obviously


Nah Piccolo never destroyed the moon, he used the clothes beam to make it invisible

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Nov 9, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Nah Piccolo never destroyed the moon, he used the clothes beam to make it invisible


And kept it invisible.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 9, 2022)

Commander Shunsui said:


> And kept it invisible.....


That would explain why there were no geological complications on earth after it vanished  Piccolo 1000IQ play

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Astaro (Nov 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Did you not read my post about the video game?


The Video game that 1) doesn’t hold precedence over the actual source material (manga written by Toriyama) that made no implication of an illusion ever being at work and 2) is clearly screwing up by confusing Piccolo’s canon feat of destroying the moon and a non-canon anime filler episode where Gohan transformed again after Piccolo had already destroyed the moon from a projected illusion of the moon made by an abandoned Saiyan space ship that Piccolo also had to destroy.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 9, 2022)

And it doesn’t even matter. Roshi destroyed the Moon too and he’s weaker than Piccolo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSMG (Nov 9, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Nah Piccolo never destroyed the moon, he used the clothes beam to make it invisible


So what you're saying is he made it naked? 

Lewd.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 9, 2022)

did this m'fer literally ignore my post including links, from the video game, to continue spewing that video game is canon, when the video game contradicts his point...?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 9, 2022)

Astaro said:


> The Video game that 1) doesn’t hold precedence over the actual source material (manga written by Toriyama) that made no implication of an illusion ever being at work and 2) is clearly screwing up by confusing Piccolo’s canon feat of destroying the moon and a non-canon anime filler episode where Gohan transformed again after Piccolo had already destroyed the moon from a projected illusion of the moon made by an abandoned Saiyan space ship that Piccolo also had to destroy.


same video game that also unequivocally showed that the moon _was_ destroyed since Vegeta couldn't find it later

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 9, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> same video game that also unequivocally showed that the moon _was_ destroyed since Vegeta couldn't find it later


Your dumb,Piccolo BFR´d the Moon.Clearly a hax move.Gohan also BFR´d Cell

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 9, 2022)

just like the saibaman bfr'd Yamcha

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 9, 2022)

Vegeta BFR'd Nappa, thus failing to kill a single person since he landed on the planet

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## WhiskeyThan (Nov 9, 2022)

I mean, if your soul goes to another place when you’re dead.

Technically if the soul could carry on fighting after the death, you are BRF’d by dying and being yoinked to Heaven/Hell.

It’s all BFR

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 9, 2022)

WhiskeyThan said:


> I mean, if your soul goes to another place when you’re dead.
> 
> Technically if the soul could carry on fighting after the death, you are BRF’d by dying and being yoinked to Heaven/Hell.
> 
> It’s all BFR


Freeza never killed the Saiyans he just gave them a permanent vacation

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## SSMG (Nov 9, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Freeza never killed the Saiyans he just gave them a permanent vacation


Freeza for boss of the year award.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 9, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> just like the saibaman bfr'd Yamcha


He was still on the battlefield lol.Just a bunch of cm in a small crater.Thats by no means a BFR

Anyway,KI Blasts are now Hax if it fits.If something get busted,it counts as BFR.If nothing gets destroyed,it pure firepower


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 9, 2022)

saibaman has the highest DC in dragon ball and it's wall level+ (small crater level)


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 9, 2022)

Piccolo didn't destroy the moon it was an illusion is not the take I expected to wake up to today

Or ever


----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> Who said that and show source


Am I in the Forum that can't read?





Artist said:


> Toriyama himself said the game was canon and his word is law to you guys.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> Am I in the Forum that can't read?


so where is the source???

can you read what I said next???



Kingdom Come said:


> Who said that and *show source*



and are you gonna read Qinglong's post too - 



Qinglong said:


> let me post from the damn game and prove why it's stupid to use as an argument
> 
> 
> scene of piccolo busting the moon
> ...





Artist said:


> Am I in the Forum that can't read?


or is this true???

i'm so confused


----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2022)

Seeing a lot of autistism here from people that claim I'm autistic

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2022)

Astaro said:


> The Video game that 1) doesn’t hold precedence over the actual source material (manga written by Toriyama) that made no implication of an illusion ever being at work and 2) is clearly screwing up by confusing Piccolo’s canon feat of destroying the moon and a non-canon anime filler episode where Gohan transformed again after Piccolo had already destroyed the moon from a projected illusion of the moon made by an abandoned Saiyan space ship that Piccolo also had to destroy.


It's called a retcon.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 10, 2022)

Stop reading your own posts then.


----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2022)

Steven said:


> He was still on the battlefield lol.Just a bunch of cm in a small crater.Thats by no means a BFR
> 
> Anyway,KI Blasts are now Hax if it fits.If something get busted,it counts as BFR.If nothing gets destroyed,it pure firepower


And who said Ki blast are now Hax, sir?


----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Stop reading your own posts then.


What is this even a reply to?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 10, 2022)

@LazyWaka can we ban it yet?


----------



## Steven (Nov 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> And who said Ki blast are now Hax, sir?


You?


----------



## Astaro (Nov 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> It's called a retcon.


A video game doesn’t retcon the source material and your not even addressing my other point, which is the game getting facts mixed up. Piccolo dealt with both the real moon and an illusion of it in the anime


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 10, 2022)

I wish this thread were an illusion

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> It's called a retcon.



Except Vegeta had to create the fake moon later in the saiyan saga because he couldn't find the real one????





Qinglong said:


> let me post from the damn game and prove why it's stupid to use as an argument
> 
> 
> scene of piccolo busting the moon
> ...



Here's the cutscenes from the damn game, address the second video then your argument will begin to make sense

right now your own fucking source contradicts you and the moon was blown up


----------



## Piecesis (Nov 10, 2022)

Qinglong said:


> Except Vegeta had to create the fake moon later in the saiyan saga because he couldn't find the real one????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're pretty much wasting your time here. He's going to stonewall.

 Infact he doesn't realise that the OBD doesn't care about author's intent if the manga contradicts it in the first place yet is using it as a crutch as if we subscribe to it.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 10, 2022)

Well I already looked up these damn links so... I'm just gonna dump them here anyway


Uncut Dragonball Z episode 8 piccolo destroys the moon


Episode 18 filler episode, piccolo destroys the saiyan pod projecting the moon


Kakarot log claiming moon was an illusion, which happened in episode 18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Janessa Zoldyck (Nov 10, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Artist (Nov 11, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> so where is the source???
> 
> can you read what I said next???
> 
> ...


Do you think after the stuff you and the others have said you deserve anything? No, I want you to beg me.

 

Oh, I'm sorry did I forget to remove him from my ignored list?  Oh well, don't feel like doing it right now. Yes, I'm in the forum that can't read. Thank you for agreeing with me.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 11, 2022)

Steven said:


> You?


I said Piccolo has both ki and hax. You took it as Ki = Hax. Nice reading skills.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 11, 2022)

Astaro said:


> A video game doesn’t retcon the source material and your not even addressing my other point, which is the game getting facts mixed up. Piccolo dealt with both the real moon and an illusion of it in the anime


My reply was for your whole post.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> Do you think after the stuff you and the others have said you deserve anything? No, I want you to beg me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry did I forget to remove him from my ignored list?  Oh well, don't feel like doing it right now. Yes, I'm in the forum that can't read. Thank you for agreeing with me.




Start reading dumbass

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 11, 2022)

This mf really said he wants us to beg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> I said Piccolo has both ki and hax. You took it as Ki = Hax. Nice reading skills.


So,his casual KI Blast is now hax or what?Because you said it was an illusion besides Vegeta didnt found the Moon because it was destroyed.Hence he made his fake Moon


----------



## Astaro (Nov 11, 2022)

Artist said:


> My reply was for your whole post.


And didn’t even attempt to address my points


----------



## Artist (Nov 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> So,his casual KI Blast is now hax or what?Because you said it was an illusion besides Vegeta didnt found the Moon because it was destroyed.Hence he made his fake Moon


Dude, you seriously can't read.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 12, 2022)

Astaro said:


> And didn’t even attempt to address my points


What I posted addressed everything.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 12, 2022)

Artist said:


> What I posted addressed everything.



A video game doesn’t retcon the source material and your not even addressing my other point, which is the game getting facts mixed up. Piccolo dealt with both the real moon and an illusion of it in the anime


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 12, 2022)

Artist said:


> Dude, you seriously can't read.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 12, 2022)

So according to Artist's head canon, early DBZ Piccolo has better genjutsu than the entire Naruto vers. 
The man casted a planet-wide illusion that lasted well over a year, even past his own death. All without any prep or any more effort than he needs to fire a basic ki blast. Didn't even need BS magic eyes. That's some high level shit.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1 | MAXIMUM 2


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 12, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> So according to Artist's head canon, early DBZ Piccolo has better genjutsu than the entire Naruto vers.
> The man casted a planet-wide illusion that lasted well over a year, even past his own death. All without any prep or any more effort than he needs to fire a basic ki blast. Didn't even need BS magic eyes. That's some high level shit.


That's where kishi got the idea for the eternal tsukuyomi. It all makes sense now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steven (Nov 12, 2022)

Muten Roshi just made the Moon invisible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 13, 2022)

Astaro said:


> A video game doesn’t retcon the source material and your not even addressing my other point, which is the game getting facts mixed up. Piccolo dealt with both the real moon and an illusion of it in the anime


To you, the source is the Anime? So, what? They get a lot of things mixed up in that series. The Speed, the DC feats, the Character statements, and even the origin story since Super is canon. Just chalk it up to bad writing. The game should be included just like everything thing else that's canon. It not making since is Toriyama's fault alone.


----------



## Artist (Nov 13, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> So according to Artist's head canon, early DBZ Piccolo has better genjutsu than the entire Naruto vers.
> The man casted a planet-wide illusion that lasted well over a year, even past his own death. All without any prep or any more effort than he needs to fire a basic ki blast. Didn't even need BS magic eyes. That's some high level shit.


Okay, you remember Shenron right? Do you remember how he was able to grant wishes? Did all that disappear after Piccolo killed him?


----------



## Artist (Nov 13, 2022)

Steven said:


> Muten Roshi just made the Moon invisible


Roshi's Moon feat is irrelevant and shouldn't be used anymore.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 13, 2022)

Artist said:


> To you, the source is the Anime? So, what? They get a lot of things mixed up in that series. The Speed, the DC feats, the Character statements, and even the origin story since Super is canon. Just chalk it up to bad writing. The game should be included just like everything thing else that's canon. It not making since is Toriyama's fault alone.



your precious game source has Vegeta create a fake moon,_ just like in the original source_, because the moon is gone

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Astaro (Nov 13, 2022)

Artist said:


> To you, the source is the Anime? So, what? They get a lot of things mixed up in that series. The Speed, the DC feats, the Character statements, and even the origin story since Super is canon. Just chalk it up to bad writing. The game should be included just like everything thing else that's canon. It not making since is Toriyama's fault alone.


Except it’s not. It’s a video game based on the anime and manga which is still the source material directly from the author and doesn’t override it.

There’s no illusion involved even in the video game adaptation, just the fact that it confuses Piccolo’s canon feat of destroying the moon with a non canon filler episode of him dealing with an illusion of it made by a Saiyan spacecraft

This one your still ignoring


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Except it’s not. It’s a video game based on the anime and manga which is still the source material directly from the author and doesn’t override it.
> 
> There’s no illusion involved even in the video game adaptation, just the fact that it confuses Piccolo’s canon feat of destroying the moon with a non canon filler episode of him dealing with an illusion of it made by a Saiyan spacecraft
> 
> This one your still ignoring


What makes you think that's what they're doing? They could just be having Piccolo cast an illusion on the Moon and maybe it had nothing to do with that could just be a coincidence since none of this was confirmed.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Astaro (Nov 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> What makes you think that's what they're doing? They could just be having Piccolo cast an illusion on the Moon and maybe it had nothing to do with that could just be a coincidence since none of this was confirmed.


The fact that every time a Ki blast is fired, it vaporizes what it hits, not casts an illusion.

Guess every injury or death Piccolo caused on opponents with a Ki blast is just him casting the illusion he did so.


He didn’t kill this Saibamen, he just created the illusion of killing it and it’s just hiding.

What a nice guy


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 14, 2022)

oh my god lol


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 14, 2022)

Astaro said:


> The fact that every time a Ki blast is fired, it vaporizes what it hits, not casts an illusion.
> 
> Guess every injury or death Piccolo caused on opponents with a Ki blast is just him casting the illusion he did so.
> 
> ...


He didn't kill Goku and raditz either. He just pretended to kill them so goku could get out of paying child support. Piccolo's a real homie

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 15, 2022)

Astaro said:


> The fact that every time a Ki blast is fired, it vaporizes what it hits, not casts an illusion.
> 
> Guess every injury or death Piccolo caused on opponents with a Ki blast is just him casting the illusion he did so.
> 
> ...


Dude are you not reading my posts on purpose? I never said KI blasts were magic.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Astaro (Nov 15, 2022)

Artist said:


> Dude are you not reading my posts on purpose? I never said KI blasts were magic.


No your just keep bringing up Piccolo’s non-existent feat of casting an illusion off a single statement from a game while ignoring what he actually did to the moon, including in said game


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 15, 2022)

Guys Ichigo obviously wins he was immune to kyoka suigetsu; illusions don't work on him


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 15, 2022)

That illusion feat is actually even more busted than it seems, if you think about it. Why? Well, simply casting some illusion to block the light of the moon would have been pointless, because it's not the light that triggers the great ape transformation - it's the BS technobabble waves. 
This means that without having ANY idea the BS technobabble waves even exist at all, Piccolo still managed to block them with his OP illusion powers.

Aizen's KS ain't got shit on that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 15, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> That illusion feat is actually even more busted than it seems, if you think about it. Why? Well, simply casting some illusion to block the light of the moon would have been pointless, because it's not the light that triggers the great ape transformation - it's the BS technobabble waves.
> This means that without having ANY idea the BS technobabble waves even exist at all, Piccolo still managed to block them with his OP illusion powers.
> 
> Aizen's KS ain't got shit on that.


Damn bro you just destroyed my entire argument


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2022)

Artist said:


> Roshi's Moon feat is irrelevant and shouldn't be used anymore.


How is that irrelevant?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 15, 2022)

Artist said:


> What makes you think that's what they're doing? They could just be having Piccolo cast an illusion on the Moon and maybe it had nothing to do with that could just be a coincidence since none of this was confirmed.


This line of thought is ludicrous


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 15, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> That illusion feat is actually even more busted than it seems, if you think about it. Why? Well, simply casting some illusion to block the light of the moon would have been pointless, because it's not the light that triggers the great ape transformation - it's the BS technobabble waves.
> This means that without having ANY idea the BS technobabble waves even exist at all, Piccolo still managed to block them with his OP illusion powers.
> 
> Aizen's KS ain't got shit on that.


You know when you put it this way   .


----------



## Artist (Nov 16, 2022)

Astaro said:


> No your just keep bringing up Piccolo’s non-existent feat of casting an illusion off a single statement from a game while ignoring what he actually did to the moon, including in said game


Or maybe you guys are just bitter and are going through the 7 stages of grief.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 16, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> That illusion feat is actually even more busted than it seems, if you think about it. Why? Well, simply casting some illusion to block the light of the moon would have been pointless, because it's not the light that triggers the great ape transformation - it's the BS technobabble waves.
> This means that without having ANY idea the BS technobabble waves even exist at all, Piccolo still managed to block them with his OP illusion powers.
> 
> Aizen's KS ain't got shit on that.


It's the Saiyans seeing the moon that causes the transformation.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 16, 2022)

Steven said:


> How is that irrelevant?


Maybe because it's not accepted in this forum, but you don't have to take my word for ask Orlandosky unless of course your chicken aka a pussy with wings.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 16, 2022)

Iwandesu said:


> This line of thought is ludicrous


My thought was you have no idea what their thought process was with no proof unless of course I'm in the psychic forum now.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 16, 2022)

Artist said:


> Or maybe you guys are just bitter and are going through the 7 stages of grief.


LMAO 

Is that what you tell to anyone that beats you in an argument?


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 16, 2022)

Steven said:


> Unlike a arrogant Sayajin who has on top of lower stats shitty cutting durability proven by Krillins Kienzan


You are aware Naruto characters get cut by kunai and Bleach characters always get cut by swords, right?


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2022)

Gordo solos said:


> You are aware Naruto characters can be cut by Kunei and Bleach characters always get cut by swords, right?


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 16, 2022)

Naruto and Bleach characters historically have had shitty “cutting durability”


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 16, 2022)

Cutting durability in 2022?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 16, 2022)

type of dumb shit TikTok Reddit Youtube and SpergBattles use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 16, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> type of dumb shit TikTok Reddit Youtube and SpergBattles use


they've been trying to push this shit on here since the 2010s. You should've been around when people were arguing over "travel speed"


----------



## Astaro (Nov 16, 2022)

Imagine thinking a Destructo Disc from a Planet level character like Krillin is somehow an anti-feat

Meanwhile, Naruto and Bleach






Naruto stabbed by a regular katana from fodder even Sakura could fight and Yhwach sliced like butter by Soul Society Arc Shikai Zangetsu

Reactions: Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## WhiskeyThan (Nov 16, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Yhwach sliced like butter by Soul Society Arc Shikai Zangetsu


Not gonna defend Nardo, but to be fair Yhwach was oneshot by EOS Bankai Ichigo.

Despite how it looked, that was Bankai Ichigo and thus it’s fine. The rest of the blade was the “sheathe” of one section of his powers, Kubo explained it. Not Shikai Zangetsu at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 17, 2022)

Two Fingers. Nuff said

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 17, 2022)

Astaro said:


> LMAO
> 
> Is that what you tell to anyone that beats you in an argument?


We don't know because it never happened.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 17, 2022)

Gordo solos said:


> You are aware Naruto characters get cut by kunai and Bleach characters always get cut by swords, right?


I'm just disappointed he didn't mention Yajirobe's sword.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 18, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Two Fingers. Nuff said


Up your ass, Nuff said.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Astaro (Nov 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> Up your ass, Nuff said.


where your own head seems to be

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Astaro (Nov 18, 2022)

Artist said:


> I'm just disappointed he didn't mention Yajirobe's sword.


What about Yajirobe? The guy who by then was stronger than Kami?



Yajirobe > Kami > Roshi who destroyed the Moon too


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 19, 2022)

Yajirobe cut off Vegeta's tail. He arguably folds this belch composite.


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> Up your ass, Nuff said.


Brain damage is one hell of a condition it seems. You should get it checked out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 19, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Brian damage is one hell of a condition it seems. You should get it checked out


Yeah *Brian* damage is a serious issue


----------



## Artist (Nov 20, 2022)

Astaro said:


> where your own head seems to be


My head is not up Voyeur's ass you sick fuck


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Yeah *Brian* damage is a serious issue


Misspelling derp. Fixed now.


----------



## Artist (Nov 20, 2022)

Astaro said:


> What about Yajirobe? The guy who by then was stronger than Kami?
> 
> 
> 
> Yajirobe > Kami > Roshi who destroyed the Moon too


He's actually = Kami you know the city level guy. So you can't read either good to know.


----------



## Artist (Nov 20, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Brain damage is one hell of a condition it seems. You should get it checked out


Maybe you should after all you're the one that thinks a Moon-level and Planet+ level character can be killed by a city-level attack. Remember how that same attack almost killed Goku? Oh, wait it didn't and he was even Planet level at that point. 

Voyeur: No, I meant 2 fingers up my ass.

How about 3 you dirty slut.

Voyeur:


----------



## Artist (Nov 20, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Yajirobe cut off Vegeta's tail. He arguably folds this belch composite.


Another dumb comment from the whore.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Astaro (Nov 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> My head is not up Voyeur's ass you sick fuck


No, it’s just perpetually up your own




Artist said:


> He's actually = Kami you know the city level guy. So you can't read either good to know.


No, clearly stronger than Kami Post-Training. You know, the guy whose from his introduction was stronger than Roshi who can destroy the Moon.


----------



## Akira1993 (Nov 21, 2022)

Nappa is Moon level+ and Relativistic+ in speed whereas EOS Ichigo is Multi continental level+ and Relativistic+ and Isshiki is Small Planet level+ and Sub Relativistic via scaling to Toneri's feat in the last.

The duo therefore beat Nappa .


----------



## Astaro (Nov 21, 2022)

Nappa: dozens of times stronger than 2 characters who vaporized the entire moon

- Moon level

Isshiki: Scaled to Toneri making a thin slice on the moon

- Small Planet level

Makes sense

Reactions: Funny 6 | Ningen 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Isshiki: Scaled to Toneri making a thing slice on the moon
> 
> - Small Planet level


Wasn't the Small Planet level not because of the Moon slice, but more towards his final attack attempting to crash the Moon towards Earth?

The kinetic energy from that Moon moving feat yielded those levels.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 22, 2022)

Also the moon feat Nappa is being scaled to was calced at small planet + as well.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 22, 2022)

I managed to re-calc that Moon-bust feat as well and ended up getting higher end of  for it.

Btw just going by the manga alone, it would have been impossible to figure out the timeframe for it so I had to find it using different sources.

But at the very minimum, it's a Moon busting feat with Piccolo's ki blast being Relativistic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 22, 2022)

To be fair I got it to yottatons, but that was using secondary media

I think Nevermind did too


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 22, 2022)

Qinglong said:


> To be fair I got it to yottatons, but that was using secondary media
> 
> I think Nevermind did too


That should be reasonable, although another interpretation of it could be that it's a demonstration of a destruction of the Moon with a ki blast, and the results of the calc using kinetic energy are just extras for the calc.

Anyways I simply used the timeframe from the anime for it because the scene from both the anime and the manga are portrayed exactly the same. Figuring out timeframes for Piccolo's blast as well as the kinetic energy of moon exploding would have been miserable going off manga panels alone so I had to improvise...

And because assuming timeframes should not be a thing really.


----------



## Artist (Nov 23, 2022)

Astaro said:


> No, it’s just perpetually up your own
> 
> 
> 
> No, clearly stronger than Kami Post-Training. You know, the guy whose from his introduction was stronger than Roshi who can destroy the Moon.


Then you worded it wrong the way you worded it made it sound my head was up Voyeur's ass. There's a huge gap between Kami and Vegeta and he's clearly weaker than Yamcha. The wank is funny though keep it up. You still can't read.

Reactions: Ningen 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Astaro (Nov 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> Then you worded it wrong the way you worded it made it sound my head was up Voyeur's ass. There's a huge gap between Kami and Vegeta and he's clearly weaker than Yamcha. The wank is funny though keep it up. You still can't read.


What does Vegeta have anything to do with it?

Yajirobe Post-Training > Kami > Roshi whose Moon level


----------



## Artist (Nov 24, 2022)

Astaro said:


> What does Vegeta have anything to do with it?
> 
> Yajirobe Post-Training > Kami > Roshi whose Moon level





Astaro said:


> What about Yajirobe? The guy who by then was stronger than Kami?
> 
> 
> 
> Yajirobe > Kami > Roshi who destroyed the Moon too





Voyeur said:


> Yajirobe cut off Vegeta's tail. He arguably folds this belch composite.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 24, 2022)

Artist said:


>


Okay and Yajirobe was able to cut off his tail because he was strong enough to do so Post-Training


----------



## Artist (Nov 25, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Okay and Yajirobe was able to cut off his tail because he was strong enough to do so Post-Training


I'm saying that's what my post was referring to. You don't pay attention either.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 25, 2022)

Artist said:


> I'm saying that's what my post was referring to. You don't pay attention either.


Whatever. point is Yajirobe isn’t an anti-feat. Dude was strong enough by than you cut through Vegeta’s tail and armor


----------



## New york (Nov 25, 2022)

Are people really claiming that Piccolo’s ki blast was hax? Lol.

and I thought the downplay was bad on spacebattles.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 25, 2022)

people is a strong word for referring to Artist

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Artist (Nov 26, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Whatever. point is Yajirobe isn’t an anti-feat. Dude was strong enough by than you cut through Vegeta’s tail and armor


The guy wasn't even stronger than a Saibaman since he was weaker than Yamcha.


----------



## Artist (Nov 26, 2022)

New york said:


> Are people really claiming that Piccolo’s ki blast was hax? Lol.
> 
> and I thought the downplay was bad on spacebattles.


No, people have a reading problem and keep misinterpreting a post a 5-year-old could understand.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 26, 2022)

Artist said:


> No, people have a reading problem and keep misinterpreting a post a 5-year-old could understand.


what do you think Piccolo's ki blast is?
 
every think it's illusion hax that is potent as large planet+++ level, but what's yours


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 26, 2022)

saibaman large planet level crater BFR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Astaro (Nov 26, 2022)

Artist said:


> The guy wasn't even stronger than a Saibaman since he was weaker than Yamcha.


However strong Yajirobe was compared to other fighters is irrelevant. He can’t have been too much weaker from going through the exact same training and hes confirmed stronger than at least Kami and by extension Roshi

That’s plenty to make him at least Moon level


----------



## Artist (Nov 27, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> what do you think Piccolo's ki blast is?
> 
> every think it's illusion hax that is potent as large planet+++ level, but what's yours


Ki is ki I never thought Ki was any but. I'm saying he used a hax attack instead of a ki blast simple as that. Everyone's now butthurt because Lord Toriyama betrayed them. If they don't like it they can tell Toriyama to stop pulling random shit out of his ass and calling it canon. Remember when the Battle of Gods Movie went from canon to non-canon just because he said so? Everybody on this site was confused as fuck.


----------



## Artist (Nov 27, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> saibaman large planet level crater BFR


----------



## Artist (Nov 27, 2022)

Astaro said:


> However strong Yajirobe was compared to other fighters is irrelevant. He can’t have been too much weaker from going through the exact same training and hes confirmed stronger than at least Kami and by extension Roshi
> 
> That’s plenty to make him at least Moon level


And if you could read you wouldn't still be bringing up Roshi. Fair enough.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 27, 2022)

You're using this scene wrong ffs. 

You copy and paste this clip when someone condescendingly asks you if something is right.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 27, 2022)

Artist said:


> And if you could read you wouldn't still be bringing up Roshi. Fair enough.


You haven’t shown me why


----------



## Artist (Nov 28, 2022)

SSMG said:


> You're using this scene wrong ffs.
> 
> You copy and paste this clip when someone condescendingly asks you if something is right.


And you're following me around like little puppy.


----------



## Artist (Nov 28, 2022)

Astaro said:


> You haven’t shown me why


Why what?


----------



## SSMG (Nov 28, 2022)

Artist said:


> And you're following me around like little puppy.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 28, 2022)

Artist said:


> Why what?


Why I shouldn’t bring up Roshi


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 28, 2022)

Yajirobe cutting through Vegeta's armor happened after the latter had already gone through a whole buch of shit
- Getting the shit beaten out of him by KKx3 Goku
- Getting blasted by a KKx4 Kamehameha
- Using up a large amount of Ki to create the artificial moon
- Getting blasted by the Spirit Bomb

After all of that, he didn't even have enough juice left to kill Goku, Gohan and Krilling with an AoE blast, and could barely defend himself against Ozaru Gohan. 
Yajirobe being able to cut him is perfectly consistent with how utterly wrecked he already was at that moment.

As for Yajirobe being strong enough to cut off Ozaru Vegeta's tail?
Also perfectly consistent with how much of a weak point Saiyan tails have always been portrayed to be. Oolong (Or was it Puar? I forget) was able to cut off Ozaru Goku's tail in the Pilaf arc, while just the force of grandpa Gohan swinging Goku around by the tail was enough to tear it off.
I'd aruge the difference in power between Ozaru Goku and fucking Oolong/Puar was significantly greater than the difference between Ozaru Vegeta and Yajirobe.


----------



## Artist (Nov 29, 2022)

SSMG said:


>


Or an autistic person.


----------



## Artist (Nov 29, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Why I shouldn’t bring up Roshi


The post was right in front of your face, and you didn't see it. As I said you can't read. Here: 



Artist said:


> Maybe because it's not accepted in this forum, but you don't have to take my word for ask Orlandosky unless of course your chicken aka a pussy with wings.


This was on page 5 by the way like I said you don't pay attention.


----------



## Artist (Nov 29, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> Yajirobe cutting through Vegeta's armor happened after the latter had already gone through a whole buch of shit
> - Getting the shit beaten out of him by KKx3 Goku
> - Getting blasted by a KKx4 Kamehameha
> - Using up a large amount of Ki to create the artificial moon
> ...


Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> The post was right in front of your face, and you didn't see it. As I said you can't read. Here:
> 
> 
> This was on page 5 by the way like I said you don't pay attention.


It doesn’t matter to me what’s accepted or not. It obviously doesn’t matter much to you either since your literally the only person here arguing this shit while the rest of the forum is mocking you making an ass of your self

Don’t argue with what the general opinion on the forum is only when it’s convenient for you


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> Or an autistic person.


Do we have a image sprite with your face on it?


----------



## Artist (Nov 30, 2022)

Astaro said:


> It doesn’t matter to me what’s accepted or not. It obviously doesn’t matter much to you either since your literally the only person here arguing this shit while the rest of the forum is mocking you making an ass of your self
> 
> Don’t argue with what the general opinion on the forum is only when it’s convenient for you


Hey if you want to be looped in with the DBZ tards go right on ahead. This is why it actually pays to read you didn't check the first 2 pages of this thread Naapa lost a while ago. No relevant debater has answered since. These guys are only here because I made fun of SSMG's logic. After that, you've all tried to defeat yourselves. You're delusional enough to think you've won this debate it had already ended before I entered it.


----------



## Artist (Nov 30, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Do we have a image sprite with your face on it?


No, but only an autistic person would follow a single person from one thread to another.


----------



## Astaro (Nov 30, 2022)

Artist said:


> Hey if you want to be looped in with the DBZ tards go right on ahead. This is why it actually pays to read you didn't check the first 2 pages of this thread Naapa lost a while ago. No relevant debater has answered since. These guys are only here because I made fun of SSMG's logic. After that, you've all tried to defeat yourselves. You're delusional enough to think you've won this debate it had already ended before I entered it.


Sure, dipshit.

Now let’s here from you why Roshi’s Moon destroying isn’t viable


----------



## SSMG (Nov 30, 2022)

Artist said:


> No, but only an autistic person would follow a single person from one thread to another.


Or, get this. 

Only a autistic person would think he's being "followed" on a forum, where each time you post, it bumps the thread to the top of the list.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 30, 2022)

. You can count on Bleach topics for an entertaining shit show .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 1, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Sure, dipshit.
> 
> Now let’s here from you why Roshi’s Moon destroying isn’t viable


LOL, do we have to do this again? I already told you it's not accepted here.


----------



## Artist (Dec 1, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Or, get this.
> 
> Only a autistic person would think he's being "followed" on a forum, where each time you post, it bumps the thread to the top of the list.


LOL Oh I'm sorry I must control when people answer a thread or not by bumping it. The only thing causing you to answer is your own autism. You also blame me for bumping the thread when all you have to do is not answer and it'll die. Simple as that Autist.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Astaro (Dec 1, 2022)

Artist said:


> LOL, do we have to do this again? I already told you it's not accepted here.


And I already told you that you can’t just go with that when it’s convenient for you. Let’s here your own argument

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blocky (Dec 1, 2022)

This is pointless.

Can this thread please close?


----------



## TrueG 37 (Dec 1, 2022)

Blocky said:


> This is pointless.
> 
> Can this thread please close?


Shit that ends in a literal 2 finger salute on a character's side would be better off closed as soon as possible. Like I swear this is the 8th time I've seen a fight topic like this with Bleach   .

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SSMG (Dec 1, 2022)

TrueG 37 said:


> Shit that ends in a literal 2 finger salute on a character's side would be better off closed as soon as possible. Like I swear this is the 8th time I've seen a fight topic like this with Bleach   .


Just another Autist induced topic, can't expect much reason and logic when he's involved.


----------



## Artist (Dec 2, 2022)

Astaro said:


> And I already told you that you can’t just go with that when it’s convenient for you. Let’s here your own argument


Which is what you guys do with Toriyama's statements. You have no room to talk.


----------



## Artist (Dec 2, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Just another Autist induced topic, can't expect much reason and logic when he's involved.


That's funny with your comments people would think you're the autistic one. Are you trying to steal my job? All I had to do to turn a bunch of people here into autists is say Toriyama said the game was canon.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 2, 2022)

The game you didn't play or read because it proves you wrong

Actual clown mentality

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 2, 2022)

@Artist make a poll asking if Piccolo Moon feat is illusion hax or AP (or whatever is being argued)


----------



## MShadows (Dec 2, 2022)

Keep this thread going please lmao

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Astaro (Dec 2, 2022)

Artist said:


> Which is what you guys do with Toriyama's statements. You have no room to talk.


Concession accepted.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 2, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> @Artist make a poll asking if Piccolo Moon feat is illusion hax or AP (or whatever is being argued)


No


----------



## Artist (Dec 2, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Concession accepted.


----------



## Astaro (Dec 2, 2022)

Artist said:


>


----------



## Artist (Dec 2, 2022)

TrueG 37 said:


> Shit that ends in a literal 2 finger salute on a character's side would be better off closed as soon as possible. Like I swear this is the 8th time I've seen a fight topic like this with Bleach


A forum where people make posts like this and yet Death Battle, Seth The Programmer, and Spacebattle is considered retarded. You and Voyeur must be competing for dumbest post of the Year.


----------



## Artist (Dec 2, 2022)

Astaro said:


>


----------



## Astaro (Dec 2, 2022)

No need to waste anymore time here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 3, 2022)

I thought Kurotsuki Isshigo was a character I didn't know about until I read the OP and it's a hypothetical fusion that literally doesn't exist 

But then again Fusions technically provide enormous boosts in Dragon Ball so this match-up would make about as much sense as Goku and Vegeta fusing during the Frieza Saga and managing to beat the living hell out of 100% Frieza because plot reasons.

@Artist Don't dig into this thread any further because right from the start it's one of those threads that should have been thrown into the dumpster.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 3, 2022)

Artist said:


> No


Why not? Isn’t it illusion hax???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 4, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> Why not? Isn’t it illusion hax???


Yeah, but I don't expect much from the people here. Only to ignore everything I post and laugh.


----------



## Artist (Dec 4, 2022)

Astaro said:


> So I take it now that your reduced to this, you have no argument? Just flinging shit now like the drooling, subhuman primate that you are


We're all primates according to science but fine if you wanna switch back to debating since I was owning you in the insult war then let's continue.


----------



## Artist (Dec 4, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Sure, dipshit.
> 
> Now let’s here from you why Roshi’s Moon destroying isn’t viable


Backward scaling, people here have used it before, and if Piccolo needed to use hax on the moon because his DC was shit then Roshi obviously can't.


----------



## Astaro (Dec 4, 2022)

Artist said:


> We're all primates according to science but fine if you wanna switch back to debating since I was owning you in the insult war then let's continue.


That’s why I made the distinction of calling you a subhuman variant of one.




Artist said:


> Backward scaling, people here have used it before, and if Piccolo needed to use hax on the moon because his DC was shit then Roshi obviously can't.


Except no hax needed. Already been beaten into that empty skull of yours that A) the video game is blatantly wrong with its information and B) doesn’t hold precedence over the actual source material that makes no mention or implication the moon was anything but destroyed.

Same with Roshi who blew up the moon and the crowd left wondering what will happen to any future activities related to the moon now 

Stonewalling all you got?


----------



## Artist (Dec 5, 2022)

Astaro said:


> That’s why I made the distinction of calling you a subhuman variant of one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL okay, buddy you got me.


It not being needed isn't an argument. How are you so narrow-headed that you can't figure out that the creator has a say in what he does with his work? It's not rocket science. Common sense should tell you that if something contradicts something he said was canon then it is no longer canon just like the ending to Buu saga now that Super's canon. You believe him on other stuff like the size of the Real-World universe which he has no fucking knowledge of since he's not a NASA Scientist. You're picking and choosing what you want to be true just like you gave me shit for doing earlier in this thread. What you're doing is trying to stay relevant in a thread that's already over it's already been decided by page 2 that Ichigo slices Naapa's head off. You and the other butthurt trolls are trying to turn that around somehow so you can win. Meanwhile, I've trolled you guys. Every argument they're coming up with now is recycled from dead arguments that were already debunked since 2019.  Now you're trying to use the Moon feat again like it actually means something. Roshi's feat is irrelevant because as I said before he's weaker than Piccolo who can't do it with Kai.


No, I also have the ability to own your ass.


----------



## Astaro (Dec 5, 2022)

Artist said:


> LOL okay, buddy you got me.
> 
> 
> It not being needed isn't an argument. How are you so narrow-headed that you can't figure out that the creator has a say in what he does with his work? It's not rocket science. Common sense should tell you that if something contradicts something he said was canon then it is no longer canon just like the ending to Buu saga now that Super's canon. You believe him on other stuff like the size of the Real-World universe which he has no fucking knowledge of since he's not a NASA Scientist. You're picking and choosing what you want to be true just like you gave me shit for doing earlier in this thread. What you're doing is trying to stay relevant in a thread that's already over it's already been decided by page 2 that Ichigo slices Naapa's head off. You and the other butthurt trolls are trying to turn that around somehow so you can win. Meanwhile, I've trolled you guys. Every argument they're coming up with now is recycled from dead arguments that were already debunked since 2019.  Now you're trying to use the Moon feat again like it actually means something. Roshi's feat is irrelevant because as I said before he's weaker than Piccolo who can't do it with Kai.
> ...


Nice essay for a big load of nothing. The video game isn’t Toriyama’s word and is a blatant error confusing what Piccolo did to the moon with non-canon filler that involved the illusion of a moon.

Try again and this time, stop running away from facts


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 5, 2022)

why the fuck are people even using video games to use as arguments

use the fucking manga

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Voyeur (Dec 5, 2022)

What's funnier is that it's an 8 page thread on a character that doesn't even exist. It's a head canon composite character by the OP.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## SSMG (Dec 5, 2022)

What also funnier is that Artist doesn't realize AT never said the whole game was canon, just some of the back story scenes were. That's it. 

There is no statement made by AT claiming the entirety of the game is canon.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 6, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Nice essay for a big load of nothing. The video game isn’t Toriyama’s word and is a blatant error confusing what Piccolo did to the moon with non-canon filler that involved the illusion of a moon.
> 
> Try again and this time, stop running away from facts


So now Toriyama's word is nothing I'll remember that for next time thanks. Well, this was a waste of time. I'm replying to someone that can't even read posts. Useful tip, improve your reading skills then come back and debate this because it's like we're speaking languages at this point.


----------



## Artist (Dec 6, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> What's funnier is that it's an 8 page thread on a character that doesn't even exist. It's a head canon composite character by the OP.


What's funnier is that you've taken more dick than there are pages in this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Astaro (Dec 6, 2022)

Artist said:


> So now Toriyama's word is nothing I'll remember that for next time thanks. Well, this was a waste of time. I'm replying to someone that can't even read posts. Useful tip, improve your reading skills then come back and debate this because it's like we're speaking languages at this point.


Their not Toriyama’s word. The only one ignoring facts here is you. You ignore the manga feat for Piccolo and even ignore Roshi’s feat of doing the same, fuckhead

Try again

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 6, 2022)

artist is the dumbest poster in the history of this section

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SSMG (Dec 7, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Their not Toriyama’s word. The only one ignoring facts here is you. You ignore the manga feat for Piccolo and even ignore Roshi’s feat of doing the same, fuckhead
> 
> Try again


Bro he's playing you. 

He ignored the post of mine on purpose which completely made his entire point shit... Then calls you out for ignoring stuff to try to rile you up. 

The kid is dumb and just deserves to be laughed at


----------



## Voyeur (Dec 7, 2022)

Not sure why he isn't banned. I know multiple people that got banned for pettier shit that this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Astaro (Dec 7, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Bro he's playing you.
> 
> He ignored the post of mine on purpose which completely made his entire point shit... Then calls you out for ignoring stuff to try to rile you up.
> 
> The kid is dumb and just deserves to be laughed at


I know, just playing them at their own stupid game at this point.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 7, 2022)

Astaro said:


> Their not Toriyama’s word. The only one ignoring facts here is you. You ignore the manga feat for Piccolo and even ignore Roshi’s feat of doing the same, fuckhead
> 
> Try again


Roshi is irrelevant.


----------



## Artist (Dec 7, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> artist is the dumbest poster in the history of this section


Ha You guys have a high opinion of yourselves especially when half the people here can't read for shit it also takes 5+ of you people to beat a person you claim is an idiot. How embarrassed are you right now? The other forums must be laughing at you dumbasses.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 7, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Bro he's playing you.
> 
> He ignored the post of mine on purpose which completely made his entire point shit... Then calls you out for ignoring stuff to try to rile you up.
> 
> The kid is dumb and just deserves to be laughed at


Dude like I said you guys have lost your shit because Lord Toriyama has betrayed you. I'm not trusting one word of your deranged minds.

One guy thinks Saibamen are Planet level and can solo One Punch Man verse until he was made to look like a complete retard.  
But don't give up now man I'm sure the Saibamen can still win. Just boost them up a few several more levels.  

The legendary whore thinks a fat swordsman can beat Ape Vegeta at his full power. 

We now got a guy that can't read. 

Then we got Othergalaxy who thinks Gumby is the most indestructible character in fiction. 


The top-notch geniuses of this forum everybody.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Not sure why he isn't banned. I know multiple people that got banned for pettier shit that this.


Hey, man don't take the fact that you belong to the streets out on me it's not my fault.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Astaro (Dec 7, 2022)

Artist said:


> Roshi is irrelevant.


So is your opinion

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 7, 2022)

Artist said:


> Dude like I said you guys have lost your shit because Lord Toriyama has betrayed you. I'm not trusting one word of your deranged minds.
> 
> One guy thinks Saibamen are Planet level and can solo One Punch Man verse until he was made to look like a complete retard.
> But don't give up now man I'm sure the Saibamen can still win. Just boost them up a few several levels.
> ...


thread banned

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 7, 2022)

9 pages of this.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 7, 2022)

Iwandesu said:


> thread banned


No, u

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SSMG (Dec 7, 2022)

Iwandesu said:


> thread banned


Thank you.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 7, 2022)

Artist said:


> Ha You guys have a high opinion of yourselves especially when half the people here can't read for shit it also takes 5+ of you people to beat a person you claim is an idiot. How embarrassed are you right now? The other forums must be laughing at you dumbasses.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blocky (Dec 7, 2022)

So uh.....

Nappa wins.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Dec 8, 2022)

Isshiki alone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## accountmaker (Dec 9, 2022)

Artist is by far the creepiest guy I've ever seen on this forum. The guy goes out of his way to dislike or ningen rate random posts of mine, and I've barely interacted with the man.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Dec 9, 2022)

The guy is thread banned and is still ningening posts. Should just be sectioned tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Voyeur (Dec 9, 2022)

SoulOfCinder said:


> The guy is thread banned and is still ningening posts. Should just be sectioned tbh


Should. But they won't. I think that they just feel sorry for him. That's why he's still around.  Never knew why people did that since it's obvious he has issues.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GregSteve (Dec 9, 2022)

Rip Artist always been a big fan of his work

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Astaro (Dec 9, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Artist is by far the creepiest guy I've ever seen on this forum. The guy goes out of his way to dislike or ningen rate random posts of mine, and I've barely interacted with the man.


Doing the same thing to me. Creepy ass loser with nothing better to do with themselves

Reactions: Agree 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## SSMG (Dec 9, 2022)

Yeah he does the same shit to me. But I don't think it actually effects my reactions. 

If that's true lol. 

He is such a bad poster that the site doesn't even  let him react. But they still let him click the button to give him the sense of that he's doing something. 

Like a Lil brother with a unplugged controller helping his older brother play.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Dec 10, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Should. But they won't. I think that they just feel sorry for him. That's why he's still around.  Never knew why people did that since it's obvious he has issues.


Then we should help him. Show him the true path


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Dec 10, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> What's funnier is that it's an 8 page thread on a character that doesn't even exist. It's a head canon composite character by the OP.


And it managed to run for 9 pages. Lets keep her going


----------



## Artist (Dec 19, 2022)

Astaro said:


> So is your opinion





GregSteve said:


> Rip Artist always been a big fan of his work





WhoFedAhri? said:


> Then we should help him. Show him the true path


----------



## Artist (Dec 23, 2022)

Astaro said:


> So is your opinion


Except they're facts not opinions, you crying about it is funny though.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Dec 23, 2022)

@Iwandesu


----------



## Astaro (Dec 23, 2022)

Artist said:


> Except they're facts not opinions, you crying about it is funny though.


Bitch get a fucking life, it’s been weeks since I last replied to you and I’m still getting notifications from you here since your too stupid to move on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------

